# Search ports. Problems with ports-mgmt/psearch



## valsorym (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi all
Help me, please. I installed ports-mgmt/psearch


```
# rehash
# psearch w3m
Error: cannot read index file "/usr/ports/INDEX-8"
```

Yes - /usr/ports/INDEX-8 not found.
That it should be?

Ports collection I update as follows:

```
# cat /etc/csup/ports-all
*default host=cvsup3.ua.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=.
*default delete use-rel-suffix
*default compress 
ports-all
```


```
# csup /etc/csup/ports-all
```

and

```
# /usr/sbin/portsnap fetch update
```

Or advise me of another search utility.
Thanks.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 4, 2011)

A few port search utilities I never got quite working, but I just tried this one for the first time in memory, returned a result soon

```
psearch -c www -s cherokee
```
; I usually use 
	
	



```
make search key=
```
 or browse in a subcategory. (BTW your command worked fine, returning greater than five results immediately.) Have you run 
	
	



```
make fetchindex && portsdb -u
```


----------



## bes (Sep 4, 2011)

PORTS(7)


> fetchindex Fetch the INDEX file from the FreeBSD cluster.




```
cd /usr/ports && make fetchindex
```
or Using Portsnap
for the first time :

```
# portsnap fetch
# portsnap extract
```
and later :

```
# portsnap fetch update
```


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 4, 2011)

doorways said:
			
		

> Hi all
> Help me, please. I installed ports-mgmt/psearch
> 
> 
> ...



*rm -f* your ports tree and 
`# portsnap  extract`


----------



## valsorym (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok.. thanks All.


----------

